# a new glock!



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you were to have glock make a new pistol what 
cal,
barrel length,
and other features you would like?

i would like to see a 45 single stack with a 5" barrell like the model 34

what are your comments?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

no new glock desires out there ?

i forgot that my other desire would be a single stack 9mm smaller than the model 26 in length


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am not really a Glock fan - but the G34 is my fav. I got tired of the mushy trigger - but still - out of all the Glocks, the G34 and G35 has the best stock triggers of all the glocks.

w/o having to mod it yourself, they should put those triggers on some of the other models. It's about 1lb less, but it does make a difference.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

hideit said:


> no new glock desires out there ?
> 
> i forgot that my other desire would be a single stack 9mm smaller than the model 26 in length


I would add- a longer grip (even my baby hands are to big for the 26) and
A light rail.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

A Keltec sized 9mm, w/ Glock reliability and finish. With an integrated laser under the barrel.


I also want a factory installed 4.6L Ford V8 Miata... but I'm still waiting on that too.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

jeff i totally agree on your first item
for the second
get a cobra kit car from "superformance"


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd ask for a 4" barreled .45acp/.45GAP with a compact, slim full grip holding 7 rounds. I'd also ask for a 3.5" thin, single stack 9mm- ala Kahr.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

actuallly i'd like to see a glock with the G34 barrell in 45gap (but sales of gap's would have to pick up before they do anything like that) 

hell - i'd bet that they would come out with a full size single stack 45gap before they would come out with a 45acp single stack


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

A long slide .45ACP Glock.


----------

